# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  WaterColorBoT, painting machine, Evil Mad Science LLC, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

sylviashow.com

Super Awesome Sylvia's WaterColorBot 2.0

The WaterColorBot is a project of "Super Awesome" Sylvia Todd in collaboration with Lenore Edman and Windell Oskay (Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories).

"Super Awesome Sylvia's WaterColorBot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The WaterColorBot -- Kickstarter Launch Video

Published on Jul 16, 2013




> The WaterColorBot is a robot that can paint with watercolors!

----------


## Airicist

WaterColorBot water clock

Published on May 14, 2014




> Water painting the time with WaterColorBot and Buddha Board.


"A WaterColorBot Water Clock"

by Windell Oskay
May 14, 2014

----------

